

Run for Your Life: The Pentagon's Robotic Hummingbird Takes Flight - mgenzel
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/run-your-life-pentagon-reveals-robotic-hummingbird

======
furyg3
Cool, but I wonder what benefits it gets above a tiny helicopter (no... not
those ones from Costco...)

